# Fun Stoppage



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I had this call on friday, ran the cable through a c/o, it came up the bar sink, ran down the bar sink, it came up the second story bathroom lav. Ran a camera, and pushed it from the c/o, then from the bar sink drain, located both sides of the fitting and broke concrete today, removed the fitting and seperated the line.

I used every trick in the book, a double drop head cable, the whole nine, nothing could be done. The customer is better off then ever now, when the line stop's up downstairs, it won't flood the bar sink now and the lower room, it was a blessing...



:thumbup: :yes:


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Good job Robert.It's a blessing having customers that want the work done properly.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice job, what was his finale bill?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I usually don't post prices, but we are all professionals so I feel a bit comfortable,


i took it all out, and replaced the 4" with ABS, as you can tell. Seperated the 2 lines. In the office, he pulled the wood flooring. I took down the closet doors.

I charge 1800.00 less the 295.00 for the camera work. end, with rough patch concrete, 1505.00, I also charged him 370.00 the other day to replace 2 stops, and 4 supply lines, which included the 150.00 for trying to clear the drain.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

NICE!:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I hate twin ells in every form they are made in.


----------

